# Online Paramedic Program



## rural911

Hey There,

Came across this Online Paramedic Program http://nmetc.com 
Seems very legit. Staff was very open to answering any of my questions, and I quoted below what a portion of there website says. I'm curious if anyone has attended this program, and if so what's the 411 on it? Thanks

"The virtual, or web-based, classroom offers a state-of-the-art approach to deliver an unparalleled paramedic program. All the interactivity of a traditional classroom setting is combined with the flexibility and convenience of an online format, as each student utilizes a headset, complete with noise-cancelling microphone, and signs-in to our virtual classroom through an internet web address for a LIVE, interactive lecture. Our program is compatible with any standard web browser, with no extra software or downloads required. The virtual classroom entails total application sharing…whatever the instructor is showing on his or her computer will be visible to all the students. Lessons include Power Point presentations, audio and video clips/movies, handouts and a variety of other pertinent documents and visuals. Students will not only view the instructor and the lecture/presentations, they have the ability to interact with him or her, as well as fellow students…ask questions, make comments, and be a part of a technologically-advanced program that accommodates virtually all learning styles..."


----------



## whatw14578

8K is a lot for a medic cert. do you know the pass rate for the school or talk to anyone who has taken the program? yes?
also look a www.trainingdivision.com. i know what kind of program they have and its not bad. or www.emtinc.net they have a 4 month program for former military 18D's and such


----------



## medicRob

rural911 said:


> Hey There,
> 
> Came across this Online Paramedic Program http://nmetc.com
> Seems very legit. Staff was very open to answering any of my questions, and I quoted below what a portion of there website says. I'm curious if anyone has attended this program, and if so what's the 411 on it? Thanks
> 
> "The virtual, or web-based, classroom offers a state-of-the-art approach to deliver an unparalleled paramedic program. All the interactivity of a traditional classroom setting is combined with the flexibility and convenience of an online format, as each student utilizes a headset, complete with noise-cancelling microphone, and signs-in to our virtual classroom through an internet web address for a LIVE, interactive lecture. Our program is compatible with any standard web browser, with no extra software or downloads required. The virtual classroom entails total application sharing…whatever the instructor is showing on his or her computer will be visible to all the students. Lessons include Power Point presentations, audio and video clips/movies, handouts and a variety of other pertinent documents and visuals. Students will not only view the instructor and the lecture/presentations, they have the ability to interact with him or her, as well as fellow students…ask questions, make comments, and be a part of a technologically-advanced program that accommodates virtually all learning styles..."



Nothing about an online paramedic program seems legit. Stop looking for shortcuts and get with a campus-based program.


----------



## STXmedic

medicRob said:


> Nothing about an online paramedic program seems legit. Stop looking for shortcuts and get with a campus-based program.



Seconded. There's too much to learn, and you will have too many questions (hopefully) to try and pull that off online without some experienced minds to pick. I'm sure it's doable and passing Registry is possible, but not a good idea IMO. Especially if you don't have several years exp under your belt


----------



## phideux

I don't really see how you can get what you need out of an online class. How do you learn thing like Intubation online, or IVs, or drug administration, or extrication/rescue. Sure they can show you a powerpoint on how to use the lifepak-12, but it is much better when you have one to play with yourself. Just the dynamics of lifting and moving patients, sure you can sit and watch someone do it online 100 times, but you will never get a feel for it until you do it yourself. Same with KEDs, long boards, collars, splints, etc.


----------



## medic417

And again ignorance strikes.  People with no knowledge of quality online education spout off inaccuracies.  The better online programs are as good if not better than most regular programs.  There are diploma mills online and regular.  As to the hands on you actually attend hands on classes.  They are not totally online they are more of a hybrid.  They are not easy. They are not a shortcut.   In fact many students quit because it requires so much more research rather than someone spoon feeding you like most standard courses do.  

To the OP check out these more established online programs:

www.techproservices.net

www.percomonline.com


----------



## medicRob

medic417 said:


> And again ignorance strikes.  People with no knowledge of quality online education spout off inaccuracies.  The better online programs are as good if not better than most regular programs.  There are diploma mills online and regular.  As to the hands on you actually attend hands on classes.  They are not totally online they are more of a hybrid.  They are not easy. They are not a shortcut.   In fact many students quit because it requires so much more research rather than someone spoon feeding you like most standard courses do.
> 
> To the OP check out these more established online programs:
> 
> www.techproservices.net
> 
> www.percomonline.com



I have no problem with hybrid courses, so long as they are with an established campus-based paramedic program and the online time is used only for purely lecture.. However, this does not seem like one of those programs. 

Moreover, having attended 4 years of nursing school for my BSN via traditional university studies and having attended paramedic school in a traditional program, choosing not to use my RN to "challenge" the NREMT-P, I feel that I am more than qualified to say that there is no way an online program is going to give you the same education as an on-campus and hands-on program, so ignorance has nothing to do with it.


----------



## medic417

medicRob said:


> I have no problem with hybrid courses, so long as they are with an established campus-based paramedic program and the online time is used only for purely lecture.. However, this does not seem like one of those programs.
> 
> Moreover, having attended 4 years of nursing school for my BSN via traditional university studies and having attended paramedic school in a traditional program, choosing not to use my RN to "challenge" the NREMT-P, I feel that I am more than qualified to say that there is no way an online program is going to give you the same education as an on-campus and hands-on program, so ignorance has nothing to do with it.



Actually as you have not experienced online education you are therefore ignorant of its benefits and quality.  You equate the method you have experienced as being the only correct method but that is an inaccurate way to reason.


----------



## medicRob

medic417 said:


> Actually as you have not experienced online education you are therefore ignorant of its benefits and quality.  You equate the method you have experienced as being the only correct method but that is an inaccurate way to reason.



Do I have to be struck by lightning to understand that I don't want any part of it? Let me pose these questions to you... How am I supposed to teach you how to intubate without a hands on lab? How can I effectively teach you how to start an IV and feel the pop as you go through a vein online?


----------



## medic417

medicRob said:


> Do I have to be struck by lightning to understand that I don't want any part of it? Let me pose these questions to you... How am I supposed to teach you how to intubate without a hands on lab? How can I effectively teach you how to start an IV and feel the pop as you go through a vein online?



There's the hands on part of the classes.  Again you presume no hands on yet there is hands on required.


----------



## rook901

medic417 said:


> Actually as you have not experienced online education you are therefore ignorant of its benefits and quality.  You equate the method you have experienced as being the only correct method but that is an inaccurate way to reason.



+1 to this. As another poster pointed out to me in a PM, there are some people that believe that their personal experience with education dictates the path that everyone else should take.

Looking through the OP's link, it states that there is a hands-on component after completing the didactic portion. Facilities in Texas has been implementing a lot of these type of programs in recent years. If it's approved by the state and NREMT, I see no problem with it. The state and NREMT do not give the go-ahead for a program without reviewing it. And I'm certain that their review is a little more thorough than "omg online program = suxxxx!!!!!"



medicRob said:


> Do I have to be struck by lightning to understand that I don't want any part of it?



This is probably one of the worst analogies ever.


----------



## rural911

Some good points here, but it seems the pratical portion is no dif than any other program.

"Skills Training:
Upon completion of the didactic portion of the program, students will be required to travel to our school for 90 hours of skills training. Students will not only be trained in all the National Registry Skills stations, but will be adequately prepared for a multitude of real-world situations through extensive hands-on training and instruction in our state-of-the-art simulation labs…all held in our extensive, 4000 square-foot, Massachusetts training facility..."


Still though, is there possibly anyone on here that has attended this actual program? http://nmetc.com  I have ran the checks on the state level, and national level, and they check out, but wanted to get some possile feedback from someone who maybe attended there program. If you read through there site it seems like a good fit for many people. I know some people that are stuck at the EMT level cause they have kids, or mortagage or whatever, and can't take a year off work to go to P school. The testimonies on the site seem real also not just created by the school ya know. 

"I was interested in completing my education to the paramedic level, but the problem was that I have a full time day job and a family of 5. Every other conventional paramedic program I came across conflicted with these things, but I was determined to find a way to accomplish my goal. It was at that point that I came across a one-of-a-kind, hybrid program that presented the didactic program online, the labs at their campus, and later in my home town, the clinical and field rotations. I thought I was hallucinating. I read the program description 4 times! I had finally found what I was looking for
..."

Thanks again for the replies..Hope to find someone that is or has attended the program cause it checks out highly on every other level I've looked into.


----------



## medic417

Look at the cost of the more established compared to the one you posted.


----------



## rural911

whatw14578 said:


> 8K is a lot for a medic cert. do you know the pass rate for the school or talk to anyone who has taken the program? yes?
> also look a www.trainingdivision.com. i know what kind of program they have and its not bad. or www.emtinc.net they have a 4 month program for former military 18D's and such



I was looking through there site more and on there FAQ page it says this: 
"What is the programs pass/fail rate? 

The paramedic programs that Brad Newbury ran have had one of the highest pass rates in Massachusetts. Over the last seven programs, he has a 99% pass rate for those students who participated in both the Massachusetts and National Written Certification Exams..."

So, seems like they def got there act together, and have been doing it for awhile now. Did you happen to know of anyone who might of taken this actual program? the  http://nmetc.com/online-remote.php   ???


----------



## akflightmedic

Yes I do.

Several of my Australian employees took his program and I mentored them when able to...we did this while in Afghanistan. I sat in on several of the lectures with my staff so I could monitor their progress.

I know Brad personally, he does a decent program. He was with another school before starting this one on his own.


----------



## emtpche

Few thoughts on this item. 
First off 8k is not that much for going to medic school.  Much as it pains me to say the average medic school in Northern California cost 10 to 11k.  Some are  less as you purchase your own supplies.  You then have to pay for you intenship, anywhere from 500 to 850 hundred.

Second a online program can work if structured correctly whether it is alinged with or without a campus.  Who knows if the setup doesnt work better to have a seperate didacte and skills portion.  I am more courious with who is doing the clinical and intership parts.  Major issue back here.

Thrid it is the next wave in education whether we like it or not.  Hell we have the AHA putting on CPR and ACLS classes online then going somwhere to have you monitored for skills.  We need to work with and in the system to make sure what comes out is well prepared.


----------



## Shishkabob

It depends on where you live.  I paid less than $3,000 for my medic here (including ALL books, materials and alphabet courses).  The average around here is in the $3,000 area.


----------



## Medic2409

I can't speak to the original OP question, since I know nothing of the school.

However, I do know of a school here in DFW, TrainingDivision.com.  I initially didn't care for the idea, even though I got my fire cert. throught them.  They fill a niche.  I have met several EMS students who have traveled here from far distances.  The reason they do it online is because they live in areas where there is no opportunity to take the class.  Keep in mind, not all areas of the world are urbanized, with ready, close access to educational facilities.


----------



## jgmedic

Really, average 10 to 11k, maybe for a private, but any CC program should not be close to that.




emtpche said:


> Few thoughts on this item.
> First off 8k is not that much for going to medic school.  Much as it pains me to say the average medic school in Northern California cost 10 to 11k.  Some are  less as you purchase your own supplies.  You then have to pay for you intenship, anywhere from 500 to 850 hundred.
> 
> Second a online program can work if structured correctly whether it is alinged with or without a campus.  Who knows if the setup doesnt work better to have a seperate didacte and skills portion.  I am more courious with who is doing the clinical and intership parts.  Major issue back here.
> 
> Thrid it is the next wave in education whether we like it or not.  Hell we have the AHA putting on CPR and ACLS classes online then going somwhere to have you monitored for skills.  We need to work with and in the system to make sure what comes out is well prepared.


----------



## NMETC

*NMETC Online Paramedic Program*

Hello Everyone, 

My name is Brad Newbury and I am the Program Director for NMETC's Online Paramedic program.   I have over 15 years of  EMS education and worked tirelessly to make sure that our program was not like the other "online programs" I looked at others and wanted to make sure that our program was something altogether different than just reading ppt and taking exams. 

About 4 years ago I created a live interactive online paramedic program that uses the latest technology available to deliver the live lectures.  Like I said it is interactive.  My goal was to create critically thinking Paramedics.  We are NOT a Cert Mill pumping out paramedic students! 

We have some great instructors from around the globe that deliver the traditional content in a non-traditional manner.  Lectures are live and all of them are recorded so students that have life challenges can make up the lecture.  What face-to-face program has that?  

For Medic Rob who has no experience in online education I would invite you to attend one of our sessions online. Having a closed mind to today's technology is probably due to lack of knowledge.  I agree with him that skills cannot be taught online, although we do have videos for students to review before they come for their skills training at our facility.  

In my past classes, we have seen skills mastery in about half the time that it takes in traditional classes.  We use a military model of a skills boot camp, with smaller student to instructor ratio (2 or 3 to 1).  This gives students more 1 on 1 time with instructors and manikins.  

We are an extension program of the University of Texas Health Science Center in San Antonio in Massachusetts.  All of our paramedic students are UT students as well and at the completion of the program students are awarded 33 college credits from the University.  

If anyone would like to speak to current or former students of the program I would be more than happy to put you in touch with them.  If you want to contact me directly my email is   Brad@nmetc.com

I would also encourage you to contact our State OEMS Training Coordinator Russell Johansen at russell.johansen@state.ma.us or telephone him at (617) 753-7300.  Russ has audited every aspect of our program from the content, lectures and Skills training boot camp.  Here is their website  http://www.mass.gov/dph/oems


----------



## jjesusfreak01

This sounds like my Kaplan MCAT prep online program....


----------



## medicRob

NMETC said:


> For Medic Rob who has no experience in online education I would invite you to attend one of our sessions online. Having a closed mind to today's technology is probably due to lack of knowledge.  I agree with him that skills cannot be taught online, although we do have videos for students to review before they come for their skills training at our facility.



Who said I have no experience in online courses? I completed plenty of courses utilizing an online system called RODP (Regents online degree program http://rodp.org) through the University I was with, I even teach a course through this system with the same University. However, these courses were general ed courses like "English Composition I", "General Psychology I", etc on top of my campus course load and they were not biology courses or courses with a clinical or a lab component, although I feel that lab component courses like A & P can be taught online IF a student has the drive and the motivation to achieve such a thing, as a matter of fact I am a teaching assistant for Anatomy & Physiology I and II, and one of my responsibilities is maintaining one of the online Anatomy & Physiology II courses for the University. 

It is not that I do not believe online education is ineffective, it is that I don't believe that a student can possibly grasp the knowledge necessary to become a competent paramedic utilizing an online program without on-site labs and one on one instructor feedback. 

However, I will take you up on your offer to attend an online session (Please feel free to forward links and details to my inbox). Moreover, I will attend them with an open mind.


----------



## medic417

NMETC said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Brad Newbury and I am the Program Director for NMETC's Online Paramedic program.   I have over 15 years of  EMS education and worked tirelessly to make sure that our program was not like the other "online programs" I looked at others and wanted to make sure that our program was something altogether different than just reading ppt and taking exams.



Welcome to the site Brad.  Thanks for coming here and responding to the critics.  The explanation of your programs methods intrigues me, I will have to check them out so I can see if I should start suggesting it as well.  I am glad to hear that the students leave with college credits something that has lacked even with the more established programs.


----------



## EMS49393

I take a lot of online classes, so I completely understand how attractive they appear.  I can easily complete 18 or more credit hours a semester because I attend my classes online.  Honestly, I really do not need three lecture hours a week on sociology, advanced composition, or any of my math courses.  Also, my current degree track is not in science making many of my courses easily adaptable to the online forum.

That said, I do not agree that all classes should be online.  My paramedic course included A&P I and II online with a regular lab.  I had close to 1000 hours of clinical rotations in my program.  As much as attending all those clinicals seemed like a pain in the butt, looking back, they all taught me something, and if given the chance to attend my program again or take a shortcut class, I'd take mine, over and over.  

I do not have a problem with online didactic, especially if it is interactive and live.  I do have a problem with not including any real clinical time.  

Ninety hours of clinical time versus 1000 hours of clinical time?  I think our patients deserve just a little more practice then 90 whole hours.  Hell, they deserve more than 1000 hours.


----------



## Medic2409

NMETC said:


> <snip>
> 
> We are an extension program of the University of Texas Health Science Center in San Antonio in Massachusetts.  All of our paramedic students are UT students as well and at the completion of the program students are awarded 33 college credits from the University.
> 
> <snip>



I'm planning on taking my BS through UT San Antonio, fwiw.  I'm pretty impressed that the school has a branch up in Massachusetts.  One question I have, do the Mass. students have to pay OOS Tuition?


----------



## NMETC

*Clinicals*

Ninety hours of clinical time versus 1000 hours of clinical time?  I think our patients deserve just a little more practice then 90 whole hours.  Hell, they deserve more than 1000 hours.[/QUOTE]

Wow 1000 Clinical hours? Which program did you go to? I have never heard of a paramedic program with 1000 clinical hours, that is impressive.  I think you would be VERY hard pressed to match that.  Even the Danial Freeman program at UCLA only does 172 in hospital and 480 field internship hours and is just over 1200hrs total. 

The practical skills training, not clinical hours is done at our school over a 10 day period.  We use small group learning and a military model for skills training.  We have found that using this method gains skill mastery in a shorter period of time than our on campus program.  I believe there are several factors that are involved in why our online students do better than the on campus students. 

Our students complete 500 hours of Hospital and Field internship (250 hrs in each).  There are skills benchmarks  and patient contacts that must be completed during those internships hours as well.  Our total program hours is over 1100 hours.


----------



## NMETC

*Tuition*



Medic2409 said:


> I'm planning on taking my BS through UT San Antonio, fwiw.  I'm pretty impressed that the school has a branch up in Massachusetts.  One question I have, do the Mass. students have to pay OOS Tuition?



The credits are award as part of the overall tuition at our school.  So it is different than what Texas students pay.  It is complicated because the State of Texas offsets the local students tuition for paramedic school.  

But if students want to continue and receive there BS in Emergency Health Science they do pay a different rate than non residents.


----------

